# Sourdough Bread



## jmedic25 (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok folks there is many ways to do this but this is how I do it. First you must "grow" some sourdough starter. So If you want some bread start a week early for your first loaf. Once you have a batch of starter going you can easily replenish it to make more. All of this is compliments of a book titled Bread machine magic. by, Linda Rehberg and Lois Conway


Starter
1. Heat 1 Cup of skim milk to 90-100F
2. Stir in 3 TBS plain, fresh, regular yogurt
3. Pour into a plastic or stonware bowl or jar. NO METAL 
4. Cover, Set mixture in a warm place like the counter 70-100F for 24 hrs. If its warm enough you can set it outside.
5. The milk will thicken and form curds after 24hrs. stir in one cup of all purpose or bread flour. Cover again and place it back in a warm place until a clear, grayish liquid forms on top it is fermenting and bubbling (thats good) This takes 3-5 days stir everyday. 
6. Your starter is now ready to use. Stir, cover, and Refrigerate. 

Rplenishing the Starter
When you use the starter you must replace the like amount of milk and flour. Ex- Recipe calls for 1 cup of starter. You put back 1/2 cup of milk and 1/2 cup of flour. Once you have a strong culture growing you can start adding extra milk and flour to the mixture. To make a little more. 
Feeding the Starter
Ok the best thing that you can do for your starter is to bake often. Like every 2-3 weeks. If this dosen't happen then you must feed it once a month. Here is the procedure.
1. Take the starter out of the fridge. Allow it to come to room temp. Add an equal mixture of milk and flour (warm the milk to 90-100f)allow the mix to stand in a warm place for about 24 hours until it smells sour and is bubbling and has a clear liquid on top. 
The Rules
1. ALWAYS cover loosely. I keep mine in a plastic butter tub with slits cut in the top. You must allow the gasses to escape. 
2. You are growing a active culture NOT mold if you see any pink or fuzz, or grey fuzz toss the progect and start over. 
3. The acids in the starter will eat away at metal utensils. Use wood, plastic or stone. 
4. the Yellow,Grey liquid on that forms on the mix is called "Hooch" and must be stirred in everyday. Always stir up starter before measuring out for a recipe.
5. Once a year feed your starter with 3 TBS of fresh, plain yogurt.
6. for extra sour bread mix the room temp starter with half the flour call for in the recipe. Allow that mixture to get bubbly about 24 hrs. Then procede with baking.

Sourdough Bread Recipe
5/8 cup of warm water
1 cup of starter
3 cups of bread flour
1 tsp salt
1 tsp sugar
2 tsp yeast 

If you have a bread machine then set it for a 1.5 lb loaf and set it to dough. You can also turn the dough by hand. Mix well and allow to rise until doubled like 45min to and hour. Punch down and allow to rise again approx 30 min. Bake at 400 degrees. for 25-30 min. Ok that's it. I love to make this into bread bowls and serve roasted red pepper soup or chili in them. Instead of shaping a loaf start with tennis ball size dough balls then let them rise. 

Note: You will most likley NOT be successful in you first few attempts at making bread. It is a science and and art. You must practice all of this. I have and still occasionally have made some of the hardest loaves of bread on the planet. Good luck


----------



## walking dude (Oct 18, 2007)

kewl......thankx dude.......you said you was going to start this thread.....thanky0u.............

i have friends in S.F.       ..........the BEST sourdough bread in the werld........its the air out there........always looking for a recipe to try and imatate it.............


d8de


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 18, 2007)

*Hey Justin, thanks. I have made sourdough for more than 30 years, but it never tastes like the bread on the dock in San Francisco. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I can never get it that sour and tangy. The closest I got, was in huntin camp. I made a HUGE bowl of sourdough pancake batter with huckle berries in the batter. It lasted 7 days before it was used up. Talk about heady. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You got drunk just smellin the batter. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice!! I will typically mix the starter and 1/2 the flour 24 hrs before I bake and let that get fermented.  I have made some stank loves.  They are great!  Nothing can beat the SF sourdough.  I might could get close if I had a brick oven


----------



## tailgatingpirate (Oct 19, 2007)

thank you so much, i had found a different way to do it but it looked a little too simple and not as thorough


----------



## monty (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey, Folks!

There are about as many ways to make a great sourdough bread as there are ways to smoke a piece of meat. I have a recipe source that has never let me down. Please check out:   http://www.recipesource.com/

They hae an excellent search function and I have never been disappointed in a recipe I have tried. Bottom line they have a whole pantload of sourdough recipes and a bunch of different ways to get a starter going.

Check it out!

Cheers!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 19, 2007)

Great recipe jmedic, My grandmother used to have a small bowl of starter in her fridge all the time. I had totally forgot about that until now, I am going to have to try this. It looks pretty simple.

Thanks again


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 19, 2007)

Enjoy, and take some Pics


----------

